# Victor bicycle by Westfield Mfg.



## victor27

I have a ladies bicycle that was probably bought in the late 1920's or early 1930's. It was my mother's, and as far as I know no reconditioning was ever done to it. The headplate says "Victor, New York, NY" but there's a decal below the seat that says "Westfield Mfg. Co." within a triangle.  It looks like there was information on the patent number, but part of the decal has worn off.  I am interested in finding out anything I can about this bike, including what its approximate value might be. It's not in good condition at this point.


----------



## thebikeguy

*Columbia bike*

Westfield Manufacturing Company was a leader in the bicycle industry. Many of the bicycles sold by the Sears Roebuck and Co. were manufactured by Westfield (although not exclusively). Sears bicycles such as the famous 1935-8 Elgin Bluebird were made by Westfield. So was the 1934-36 Elgin Blackhawk and Falcon among many others. Columbia was the in-house brand name for the Westfield Manufacturing Company. Columbia bicycles are still being produced today.


----------

